# Another Lighting Questions, Please Help



## Kojackobx (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Another Lighting question… I got a great deal on the Complete 55 gallon Top Fin setup for $75 normally $160. The tank has been established for about 5 months now and I wanted to start putting in some live plants. I’ve been all over the internet reading about the correct lighting setup, and it seems as though the consensus is 2-3 WPG, 5,000 – 8,000 Kelvin. My tank came with 2 hoods, which each can handle T8 18’’ lights. Looking around on the internet and LFS I’ve come to the conclusion that I cannot attain the suggested WPG needed with my current hood situation. To make a long story short, I do not want to replace the hood, is there a specific T8 bulb I should be looking for? I almost purchased the Hagen Light that is 10,000 Kelvin, which I believe is 20W for each bulb. My tank is approx 18 inches deep. I’m not looking to do any CO2 setup in the future. Here is a list of plants I was looking into. I def consider myself a newbie to live plants. 

Thanks in Advance!!

CLOVER, FOUR LEAF (Marsilea quadrifolia) 
Coffeefolia (Anubias barteri v. ‘Coffeefolia’) 
Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides)(potted) 
Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus) 
Micro Sword Narrow Leaf (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae)(Pot) 
Nana (Anubias barteri v. ‘Nana’) 
Pogostemon stellata (Eusteralis) 
Rotala Indica (Rotala roundifolia) 
Sword, Green Melon (Echinodorus Osiris) 
Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri)


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd take measurements on the inside lip of the tank, each side, allow room in back for filter and heater wires etc. Call local galss shop, give them your measurements and make sure to get 1/8" double strength glass. They will cut to fit, and smooth the edges for you. This should be in the neighborhood of $20. Then get a 4' shop light at Lowe's etc, and either two GE Daylight bulbs (6700k) or two GE Sunshine bulbs (500ok). or even one of [email protected] $7 ea, . If that isn't enough light ( @1.4 wpg ) , a single strip light with one additional bulb, and you should be able to grow almost anything. Single 48" strip lights can be found at online stores or even craigslist locally. A single strip will fit nicely in front of a shop light on a 55.


----------



## Kojackobx (Feb 5, 2010)

BV77 said:


> I'd take measurements on the inside lip of the tank, each side, allow room in back for filter and heater wires etc. Call local galss shop, give them your measurements and make sure to get 1/8" double strength glass. They will cut to fit, and smooth the edges for you. This should be in the neighborhood of $20. Then get a 4' shop light at Lowe's etc, and either two GE Daylight bulbs (6700k) or two GE Sunshine bulbs (500ok). or even one of [email protected] $7 ea, . If that isn't enough light ( @1.4 wpg ) , a single strip light with one additional bulb, and you should be able to grow almost anything. Single 48" strip lights can be found at online stores or even craigslist locally. A single strip will fit nicely in front of a shop light on a 55.


Thanks for all your help!!! I was at home depot yesterday and saw nice dual T8 fixtures for 22 bucks. I am in the process of getting a quote for the glass top, but I may just pay the extra $$ and get a glass top from my LFS. I'm a little concerend about moving the lights and/or the glass top when I need to feed the fish daily. Also, I need something that securly covers the entire tank, Ive had fish jump out in the past. 

Also, I found two Dual 24'' T8 fixtures on craigslist that would fit my stock tops. That would put me at 60 watts on my 55 gallon, should that be enough? I would mix the bulbs a bit, one Coralife Nutri Grow and one Zoo Med Tropic Sun bulb on each fixture. (Both bulbs I found for chep on the internet). I did see inexpensive GE bulbs at walmart and the Phillips @ Home Depot. Thanks!!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kojackobx said:


> To make a long story short, I do not want to replace the hood, is there a specific T8 bulb I should be looking for?
> I def consider myself a newbie to live plants.


Kj:

Kelvin and wattage are independent.

Kelvin is an expression of the color of light emitted by the bulb only.

A new fixture (or as per BV another) will be necessary.

TR


----------



## Kojackobx (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone!!

Ok, So i am going to get rid of the plastic hood I have and get a glass top. I found this pretty basic one on foster and smith. My 55 has the middle support beam, so I'm going to get the 2 x 24''. Now for the lighting I was looking at this fixture at Home Depot. It's amazing how much more expensive fixtures are simply because they are specifically for aquariums!! You can simply take the plastic piece off the fixture and it can stand independently above the glass. It just doesn’t seem like the reflectors are too good, and I’m concerned about light coming out from under the fixture. The tank is in my living room somewhat near the TV, so I would like the tank light only in the tank. I know the solution would be a large canopy over everything, but it's just one thing after another!! I might just get the Dual 48'' fixture and call it a day. Sorry about the rant, I think it's a combo of OCD and indecisiveness… Also, is laying a light over the middle support a problem? 

http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-F...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13612

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790


----------



## Kojackobx (Feb 5, 2010)

How about this T5 unit

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Current_USA_48_Nova_Extreme_T_5_Fixture_2x54W_10K_p/cur01126.htm


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Kojackobx said:


> How about this T5 unit
> 
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/Current_USA_48_Nova_Extreme_T_5_Fixture_2x54W_10K_p/cur01126.htm


I have that fixture and it work very well (Use it with the versa-top canopies)

HOT5's are WAY better than T8 bulbs....They are much slimmer, so the fixture is much smaller. T5's are also much brighter per watt, than the T8's. Finally, T5's last almost twice as long (can last 2 years)....

I would highly reccomend T5's if you want good lighting. You can buy one for aquariums or a shoplight (I think). Oh and if you go with the Current Nova fixture, get it on Drsfostersmith.com as they sell the freshwater fixture at no extra charge. The link above requires $20.00 to be added on.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't think 4' shop lights look too awful bad on tanks. Besides, you should be looking at the fish !!!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you are considering spending in the $100 dollar range, check out T-5 fixtures. The lighting is much better than your traditional T-8 setups. Consider the GLO  model. This is what I'm going to get for my 55 tall. To be honest, I prefer compact florescent fixtures, but T-5 prices are becoming steadily more appealing. 

DO NOT GET CAUGHT UP IN THE WATT-PER GALLON HYPE! Yes lighting is important, but unless you are going to be using intense CO2 systems and heavy fertilization, there really isn't a need. When I hear people talking about their 5+ watts/gallon in anything over 20 gallons, I just think about the pout electricity bill. 2 watt/gallon is a good range to shoot for. It is adequate for maintaining most plants, without shooting a gaping hole in your wallet.


----------



## Kojackobx (Feb 5, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for all their help!! I just wanted to give an update of what I decided to do… I ended up purchasing a glass hood and the Coralife 48’’ NO dual T5 2x28W light. It came with one 6,700 and one 10,000 bulb. So I'm running the existing strip lights (2 T8 x 15W – with Nutri Grow Bulbs) in addition to the Coralife fixture, which brings my total wattage to 86W / 55gallons = 1.56wpg. Am I still in the low light range? Should I change out the 10,000 bulb for 6,700 bulb which is more conducive for plant growth? 

BV77 all those tanks look amazing, if I had more patience I would have went the show light route. I just wanted to save some time and potential frustration.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kojackobx said:


> Am I still in the low light range? Should I change out the 10,000 bulb for 6,700 bulb which is more conducive for plant growth?


Kj:

You are in the low to medium light range.

I would keep the 10000K bulb. The 6700K bulb will produce a yellowish/greenish tinted light which I do not enjoy. The difference in plant growth is negligible.

TR


----------



## Drumhellar (Feb 2, 2009)

something else you might want to look into is overdriving the T8's. I did this with the standard hood with 2 bulbs so it still looks ok from the outside and there was room for 2 ballasts in there.
As best as I can figure it about doubles the light output and I snagged the ballasts at a surplus store for 6 bucks each.


----------

